# emacs: standard input is not a tty



## Cow Loon (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm trying to add emacs to apple's cocoa wm menu. For my local machine if I simply add "emacs" I get an error on the console that standard input is not a tty when I try to run it. I cluelessly tried:

emacs -t /dev/tty

with no change.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lurk (Mar 12, 2003)

Which emacs are you trying to add?  The terminal version that came with OSX? One of the Xwindows versions?  The Carbonized version?

-Eric


----------



## Cow Loon (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lurk _
> *Which emacs are you trying to add?  The terminal version that came with OSX? One of the Xwindows versions?  The Carbonized version?
> 
> -Eric *



The X Windowing System version


----------



## Cow Loon (Mar 12, 2003)

The emacs in question comes from Fink.

I should point out that what I've been doing since my attempts at putting it in the menu are failing, is running xterm and then running emacs from there (which successfully runs the X11 version of emacs which is in my path).


----------



## lurk (Mar 12, 2003)

Try using the explicit path I think it is picking up the terminal version.  That is add /sw/bin/emacs to the menu.  You may also have to add *(push "/sw/bin" exec-path)* to your .emacs to get all the goodies to work.

-Eric


----------



## Cow Loon (Mar 12, 2003)

That's it. Thanks!


----------

